# Qld: Noosa Yakkers, 13Dec11



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Noddy had driven up from Ipswich to join us, leaving home at 1:00am. That's dedication. Most of the rest of us have a max of a 15 minute drive to Middle Groyne, while Brian (BJ), newest Noosa Yakker, and first timer today, has only to walk 200m trundling his yak to get to the launch point.

Weather had stopped us getting offshore since 1st December so I for one was keen to get out yesterday. The forecast at 9:00pm the evening before showed light winds and this was reinforced in the 3:00am forecast.

As Jaro and I found, the younger keen guys (richmond, noddy, beejay) had beaten us and were already out the back by the time we were ready to launch. It was Beejay's first beach launch but he had seemed to carry it off with aplomb. Anyway, he was out there. But Jaro and I had a new toy to try out.









0441. Just before launch. Great new wheels.

The end of the groyne is still holding sand and still a trap for unwary kayakers. Even though the pic above shows a flat sea, sets of dumping waves were coming through and care was required in timing the exit.









0501 hrs. Beejay just before paddling off on his first offshore KF trip.

Based on the fact that we didn't quite know what the wind was going to do, and hoping for mackerel anyway, all of us headed NW from launch, meandering toward Little Halls Reef. BJ stuck with me, while Richmond had already crested the horizon. Noddy was into a shark quite quickly and lost a lure in the ensuing melee, while jaro was playing with his sail.










Very soon, BJ was into his first kayak-on-the-ocean fish, another shark, hooked while trolling a HB lure. Dealing with sharks is a common need here in Noosa and BJ did the job well, using pliers, lipgripper, and some magic words to free the unwanted critter and get his lure back.










BJ and I continued toward Little Halls Reef while jaro doubled back to try the eastern part of the bay and Noddy (no VHF radio) opted to bay-stay. We were expecting the pelagics to turn up so wide reconnaisance was useful.

When we were abeam the river mouth Richmond radioed from further north that he'd hooked yet another shark. This was getting ridiculous -- Laguna Bay must have a huge population of baby sharks presently. Perhaps they'll resort to cannibalism and reduce the numbers themselves.

BJ was going well and so I pressed on toward Little Halls Reef and let him have a try at navigating, which forced him to pay attention to what his GPS was displaying. We were just short of this destination when richmond came on the radio with some valuable intelligence. He was at Jew Shoal and could see birds working nearby, a good sign.

Time to test my trainee navigator's skills. Which way, how far? Can you make it OK? BJ passed the test and off we went, paddling straight into the sun, the 3km or so to Jew Shoal, with a slightly strengthened SE breeze slowing us a little.

Having trolled all the way from Middle Groyne to Jew Shoal with just a shark to show for our efforts, I explained to BJ that at the shoal I intended to fish for snapper. He opted to join me in this quest and we set up a drift to take us from the SE corner to the NW corner. Meanwhile, jaro had arrived, having sailed from the eastern corner of the bay, down near the surf club, all the way to Jew Shoal. I must say that the sail, when deployed, reduces markedly the chances that he'll be run down by the ocean speedsters because we could see him clearly from miles away.

Third cast, I think, with my SP produced the goods. The snapper which arrived yakside was probably legal but I gave hime the benefit of the doubt and set him free. Meantime, in patches all over the shoal, terns could be seen wheeling and diving. More eyecatching, occasional large splashes caught my attention. Less frequently, but more importantly, longtail tuna up to a metre in length and clear of the water could be seen flashing in the morning sunlight. It felt really FISHY.

Richmond was trolling, BJ and I were fishing with SPs, Jaro was fishing with bait and Hollywood was on his way from Middle Groyne.

Jaro reported that he had a (just) keeper snapper. I was on my second drift when my SP was smashed and an unmistakeable run revealed that I had a snapper on. Not for long, however. The hook came loose and I retrieved only a very battered and chopped up SP, which to be honest was close to retirement before the strike anyway.

Next came a struggling, brief radio call. You know the type, when you can tell the caller is busy with other things. Richmond: "Got something big on here!". He was fishing to the east of us, a few hundred metres away. Then, after a short while "Snapper, 70 to 80."

He agreed to my suggestion that we meet each other half way so that I could take pics. A few minutes later BJ and I (for BJ wanted to see this fish with his own eyes) were in position.

It was indeed a good snapper. Richmond and I rafted up, starboard to starboard, leg over, with the sun behind me and the big camera was withdrawn from its hidey hole in my hatch.









0724hrs. There's the lure, a Halco Laser Pro. A very pleased richmond.

Back to the fishing... For the next 30 minutes or so I got a lot of hits on my SP, but I suspect none were from snapper. Interestingly enough, neither I nor BJ had caught any small reefies or sweetlip which usually are significantly represented in Jew Shoal catches.

Hollywood had arrived just as I was taking the above pic and now joined us, drift fishing, even though he was equipped only to "come out for a couple of hours, catch my bag of spotties and go home" (his words).

And until at least 0800, the terns and the longtails persisted in their ravaging of the bait schools which, incidentally, were very visible on sonar. And after that the action tapered off somewhat, but not completely. But by 0845 I was ready to pack up and leave, having had no action for the last 30 minutes.

Having announced to all on our radio channel that I was heading off at 0900 I mentally said "Last cast", cast, and promptly hooked up. A short fight later I had a small but keeper snapper, very welcome in our household, in hand.









0859. Last cast snapper

OK, let's wait another 15 minutes. All this produced for me was a smiling grinner which, I could tell, knew he'd be released (why else would it be smiling?).

So by 0915 we were paddling MG-ward. Hollywood, a paddling speedster, world champ and legend in board shorts had left a little earlier to arrive a lot earlier than we did.

A radio call from richmond on the beach at Middle Groyne told us that he and hollywood were safely on firm ground but that the waves were standing up at the groyne, that there were many obstacles (ie people) in the water and he was ready with his camera to graphically record the stuff of embarrassment. Oh shit, that's all we need.

Jaro, who left Jew Shoal when we did, devoted his trip back to learning how to force the sail to work better. In fact he did pretty well, arriving at MG the same time as I and a little ahead of BJ even though he'd travelled about 1.3 times as far as we did.

The beach entry point was indeed challenging. Several surfers were picking up small waves fully 30 metres along the wall on the western side. As usual, good timing was crucial.

I was ready first but paddled over to BJ to dispense some last words of advice "Rig for rollover" and to hand him my rosary beads (no use to me anymore).

Paddling in toward the break I spotted our two smug chums standing, smirking, on the groyne. Many times I've run this gauntlet and still I'm not totally confident that I can pick the desired smallest waves. Jaro, for some reason, can. Perhaps he was traumatised early in his yakking experience and has sucked up the experience and necessary skillset.

Anyway, I reckon it's good to go now and charge off toward the beach, pick a nice little wave, surf it in and nearly come a cropper in the dinky little shore break. Nearly, I said. I jump out, grab the camera and head for the water, knowing that jaro and BJ are not far behind.



















Want to know how they finished up? Watch the video, less than a minute.






Middle aged couple on the beach, watching: "We didn't realize that kayak fishing was a spectator sport until just now. Thank you!"

We tidied up and I got a chance to try out the big wheeled trolley which jaro had arranged to have available on approval. I must say I was astounded at how easy it was to recover my Stealth up that slope of loose sand and miscellaneous items left behind by beachgoers. That trolley has solved one of my problems of how to continue kayak fishing into my seventies. There are several others to be solved and I'm working my way through the list.

Jeff's snapper went 70cm, apparently. Nice fish, mate.

Thanks for reading AKFFers. Tight lines


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Your a good man for showing a newby the ropes, can't wait to get home so I can see the vid. BJ doesn't look to be in the best position in the photo. :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey BJ, you know what they call a kayaker without his paddle in the water? Flotsam.
Good to hear of a new Noosa yakker getting out there, better luck on the re-entry next time.
Nice report Kev.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

billpatt said:


> Interesting you didn't get any mack action. Some people are cleaning up and others don't get a touch.


Really! Do tell please? The only reports I have seen or heard of the macks so far this season have been coming from further north in Hervey Bay. There has been a couple of sporadic reports coming from sunshine coast from boaties, but on the whole most are hanging out for that first bit of action for the season as crap weather has been keeping many from chasing them.

Kev


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Another great report Kev.
How come no one had a shot at the long tail ?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BJ, lean.....

AWAY from the beach!

They must be very late Sunshiner. When they come there'll be 20 yakkers out there.

Scott
I'm in for a day trip. Never fished there.

Trevor


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

cjbfisher said:


> Where's the pretty girls in bikinis


 you know I was think that very same thing :shock: 
top report non-the-less Kev.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Forget my earlier post, no macks on the Sunny Coast yet, I just can't read properly  Now edited.

Love that vid, you should put it in the other thread about Surf Launch and landings.


----------



## klappers (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome footage.. Lol. Hope all had a ball. Looks like a great day out. Go the OK!!!


----------



## tomsie (Jul 25, 2008)

Another fantastic report. Any more info available on the trolley? Sooooo sick of my C-Tug getting bogged/sliding off the back of the Evo and that one looks the goods.

Matt


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Good times guys. I did expect to see some mackeral though, instead of snapper.


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

keza said:


> Another great report Kev.
> How come no one had a shot at the long tail ?


I was throwing raiders at the boils the whole time I was out there. Not a bump.
I also had a mate out there in a tinnie who was also throwing slugs and sp's at them...........zero.

They were feeding on bait that was about 25mm long. I presume they were anyway, that's what was in the snappers guts.
When they don't wanna take your lure, you can't make them.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

richmond said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Another great report Kev.
> ...


Sooooo frustrating.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

tomsie said:


> Another fantastic report. Any more info available on the trolley? Sooooo sick of my C-Tug getting bogged/sliding off the back of the Evo and that one looks the goods.
> 
> Matt


I'm going to take a punt and say it the Seak deluxe kayak trolley or something similar to that from Anaconda. Has been on special for about $150 at ours for the last couple of weeks. May be wrong though but that's what it looks like to me...


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

It was good to head back up to Noosa and have a fish with the Noosa yakker crew! It was nice to catch up with Jeff, Kev, BJ and Jaro (sail in the distance).
The drive sucks, but being on the water at sunrise definitely makes up for it.

I peppered the boils with a small 15g baitfish metal for an hour or so until my arm started to sieze up for zippo. Had a nice rollover in front of everybody on the way back in as well :lol: .

Thanks for the parking help guys, and congrats on a quality snapper Jeff.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> Another great report Kev. I've got 2 weeks off work starting Monday and am thinking I might try from Noosa for a change on at least one of those days. Lets hope Bill's right and the macks are about.


Gday LB

Weather's looking good for Mon, Tue, Wed, at this stage. Keep an eye on Seabreeze and if you intend to come up PM me and you can possibly link up with us if you want to. We go any day that the weather lets us. Usually less than 10knots and less than 2m swell.

No sign of mackerel yet, but quite a lot of baitfish around, so it may happen any day. I understand that there have been some Spaniards and spotties caught off Mooloolaba (personal account from local whom I don't know well).

Kev


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

tomsie said:


> Another fantastic report. Any more info available on the trolley? Sooooo sick of my C-Tug getting bogged/sliding off the back of the Evo and that one looks the goods. Matt


Hi Matt

http://www.wheeleez.com/

they aren't cheap, but the trolley is viable for trundling down stairs and for assisting load/unload onto/from car. There's a video on the site that shows this.

I've been using my original trolley for nearly six years and it owes me nothing. But this new trolley is a real boon, especially to old farts like me.

Kev


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

sunshiner said:


> tomsie said:
> 
> 
> > Another fantastic report. Any more info available on the trolley? Sooooo sick of my C-Tug getting bogged/sliding off the back of the Evo and that one looks the goods. Matt
> ...


You can buy them from Goodtimes Surf in Woolongabba, Brisbane for around the $220 mark I think. Worth it if you do a lot of beach work.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Kev
Great report as usual. That trolley looks as though you can carry the kayak on the water as well.
Very nice Snapper, Richmond.
1am, your bloody keen Noddy.
Got 3 weeks off myself from Monday. Which means crap weather ahead. Chance on Monday though.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

billpatt said:


> You can buy them from Goodtimes Surf in Woolongabba, Brisbane for around the $220 mark I think. Worth it if you do a lot of beach work.


Goodtime sell them for $400 billpatt!

$220 is way off the mark. You've priced a different trolley.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, they must have given me a price for a different trolley allright, only reason being I was trying to justify the extra $50 on top of what you can get a ctug for.
Must admit the guy on the phone seemed very young. But that's a topic for another post, sorry Sunshiner.


----------

